# Great Meeting!



## Pam916 (May 22, 2008)

Thanks to Bill and Drinda for hosting another great meeting! The food and presentation were wonderful. Thanks also for the grill, my husband was thrilled to get it, he had been wanting one like it for a long time.


----------



## Haiven (Oct 19, 2009)

I always love meetings at your house! Thank you!


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

So glad you had a good time. We love to entertain. I'm glad everyone was willing to come to little Joshua.


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

THANKS FOR THE HOSTING, AND FOOD! IT WAS GREAT! GOOD TO SEE OLD FACES AGAIN!. oh and a thank you to me, and mike for driving the longest distance. mike came from wylie and I came from plano.


----------



## TanyaQ2000 (Jan 31, 2010)

thank you Bill and Drinda. i got a lot of tall plants and i love them...thanks DFW APC


----------



## stmarshall (Jan 24, 2012)

Maybe we can have more meetings there. Good food and better company.


----------



## DaTrueDave (Dec 28, 2003)

That was a great meeting. Thank you for hosting, Drinda and Bill!


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

Y'all are welcome!


----------

